# Bán vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam của Asiana Airlines cho chuyên gia, hồi hương



## dichvuvisagap.com (18 Tháng năm 2021)

Từ tháng 05/2021, Asiana Airlines mở bán *vé máy báy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* cho chuyên gia, hồi hương quá cảnh tại sân bay Incheon, Seoul, Hàn Quốc với tần suất 1 chuyến/tuần. Bạn muốn mua vé máy bay về Việt Nam vui lòng liên hệ *Viber, Zalo, Mobile +84.966.512.577*





Asiana Airlines là Hãng Hàng Không uy tín hàng đầu của Hàn Quốc chuyên cung cấp các chuyến bay hành trình quốc tế trên thế giới. Hiện tại, Hãng Hàng Không Asiana Airlines (Oz Air) đang khai thác các hành trình bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam quá cảnh tại sân bay Seoul, Hàn Quốc. Các chuyến bay của Asiana Airlines luôn đảm bảo an toàn y tế phòng chống dịch Covid 19 cho các hành khách nên luôn là một lựa chọn tốt nhất cho khách hàng muốn mua vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam.

*1. Hành trình chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam như thế nào?*

Khi mua *vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* của Asiana Airlines bạn thực hiện một chuyến bay dài từ sân bay New York, San Francisco, Washington, Los Angeles, Seattle, Boston, Atlanta,… của Mỹ bay đến sân bay Incheon, Seoul, Hàn Quốc rồi tiếp tục nối chuyến từ Seoul, Hàn Quốc đến một trong những Sân Bay của Việt Nam như Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Sân bay Đà Nẵng tại Đà Nẵng, Sân bay Nội Bài tại Hà Nội. Khi về đến Việt Nam, tất cả hành khách khi nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam bắt buộc phải cách ly 21 ngày (Quy định mới của Ban Chỉ Đạo Phòng Chống Covid 19 có hiệu lực từ tháng 05/2021). Đối với việc cách ly y tế 21 ngày, bạn có 02 lựa chọn: cách ly tại khách sạn và cơ sở cách ly tập trung.

- Cách ly y tế 21 ngày tại Khách sạn: Bạn sẽ chi trả toàn bộ các chi phí khách sạn, chi phí ăn uống, xe vận chuyển y tế, chi phí xét nghiệm Covid 19 từ 3-4 lần.

- Cách ly y tế 21 ngày tại cơ sở cách ly tập trung: cơ sở cách ly tập trung thường là các doanh trại quân đội, mỗi phòng có nhiều người. Bạn chỉ cần chi trả chi phí ăn uống từ 70.000 đ đến 150.0000 đ/ngày, miễn phí các chi phí khác.

*2. Cập nhật lịch bay chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam của Asiana Airlines (Oz Air)*

Bạn muốn mua *vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* có thể liên hệ đến Công ty Du Lịch Thanh Niên Mới (tiếng anh, Newyouth Tourism Co.,Ltd). Chúng tôi không chỉ bán *vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* và dịch vụ hỗ trợ giúp khách hàng có thể nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam an toàn:

- Hỗ trợ công dân Việt Nam về nước: chúng tôi sẽ giúp khách hàng liên hệ đến Ban Chỉ Đạo Phòng Chống Dịch Covid 19 xin hỗ trợ công dân Việt Nam từ Mỹ về nước.

- Đối với chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam: chúng tôi sẽ giúp chuyên gia xin công văn nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam nhanh, chuyên nghiệp và thủ tục đơn giản.

- Cách ly y tế 21 ngày tại Việt Nam: chúng tôi sẽ giúp cho khách hàng có thể lựa chọn khách sạn cách ly y tế tại Việt Nam từ 2 sao đến 5 sao.

Mọi chi phí phát sinh cho *chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* của khách hàng sẽ được chúng tôi gửi đến khách hàng rồi tiến hành ký kết hợp đồng mua bán và thực hiện hợp đồng nhằm mang đến tiện ích tốt nhất.

*Sau đây, chúng tôi xin cập nhật lịch bay của các chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam của Hãng Hàng Không Asiana Airlines như sau:*

- Chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam trong tháng 05/2021: 06/05; 15/05; 20/05; 29/05

- Chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam trong tháng 06/2021: 03/06; 12/06; 17/06; 20/06

- Chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam trong tháng 07/2021: 01/07; 10/07; 15/07; 24/07; 29/07

- Chuyến bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam trong tháng 07/2021: 07/08; 12/08; 21/08; 26/08;



*Giấy tờ cần phải cung cấp để mua vé máy bay về Việt Nam*

- Công văn chấp thuận của UBND và Sở Y Tế (chuyên gia nước ngoài)

- Công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam (chuyên gia nước ngoài)

- Công văn của Ban Chỉ Đạo Quốc Gia Phòng chống Covid 19 (người Việt Nam).

- Kết quả xét nghiệm âm tinh Covid 19 trong 3 ngày gần nhất.

- Phương án cách ly tại Việt Nam

- Xe trung chuyển y tế về đến cơ sở cách ly.



Bạn muốn mua *vé máy bay về Việt Nam*, đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly vui lòng liên hệ:

*Chị An – Viber, Zalo +84.988.512.577 – Email: **nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com*

*Cô Hạnh – Viber, Zalo +84.903.709.178 – Email: **hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*



Bạn có thể liên hệ:

*NEYOUTH TOURISM CO.,LTD*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam

Phone: +84.28.62923422 – 0966.089.350

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn

Vé máy bay về việt nam,


----------

